# Mac mini as carputer



## db_Outlaw

Been toying with the idea of replacing my stock deck with a tablet, most likely an ipad. Due to the large size, I decided to wait for the ipad mini but that may not have enough storage space plus I have a concern about its "steal-ability". Then I ran across using a mac mini which may be better suited for the range of temperatures common in a vehicle.

So for the last 6 hours I've been researching what it takes to take a mac mini and put it ina car, and I'm more confused than ever. Hoping someone here has experience in this realm; specifically using a mac mini as a digital source and sending the audio out to a bitone for processing. From there the signal goes to my Audison Voce (keeping the signal digital throughout the path).

To make this work, it looks like I need a touchscreen display, mac mini, optical toslink cable and dc-dc regulator. 

My Questions:

Is the output from mac mini's digital? There is one HDMI and one audio line out/headphone minijack. I'd assume I'd use the HDMI out and then plug in an HDMI to optical cable and feed that to the bit1. Not sure what happens to the video output though. The "audio out" looks like a 3.5mm plug based on the mac mini photo. I've read that it maybe (based on year of the mini mac) digital but the voltage sucks (500mV). This area is where my biggest confusion lies. How do I get digital out from the mac mini to the bit1?
Do I need a USB sound card (e.g. http://www.m2tech.biz/hiface.html)?
I read that the bit1 will lock up with digital input higher than 24bit/44kHz. Will playing Apple lossless files cause a problem for the bit1?
Can anyone recommend a good 7-8" touchscreen that supports 1024x768 resolution for around $200? The Lilliput EBY701-NP/C/T 7" VGA was mentioned quite a bit but I don't know if it supports 1024x768. Ideally I'd like 1024x768 so I can run the bit1 software with XP (Parallels).


----------



## pocket5s

That screen support 1024X768. at least as listed on amazon:

Amazon.com: Lilliput Eby701-np/c/t: Car Electronics


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

The Mac Mini has a optical out. It's the same port as the headphone out. Use this $29 toslink cable and your all set Moshi Premium Digital TOSLINK Cable - Apple Store (U.S.) . As far as the Bit one locking up, I haven't seen this. It does only support up to 48/24. If you want the higher resolution 96/24 you should use the Bit ten D. But you have to use an Audison amp with ad link to maintain the 8 channels. Other than that, you'll still have 5 channels of analog output. Hope this helps. Pretty easy sweet set up if you ask me.


----------



## db_Outlaw

Thanks for clearing up the optical issue. Already bought a bit1 so I guess I'll just try and see what happens. I have a Voce 5.1 with the bit.in so I'll maintain the digital. 

I saw that cable in the Apple Store but its too short. I'm thinking of mounting the mini in the trunk for security and a more flashy install. Not sure about heat in the trunk vs. cabin.

Now I am down to trying to score an older mini. Damn Mac owners trying to get blood from a rock. Charging $1300+ for a mini w/ssd when the damn thing is $1400 new from apple. Looking at a 2009 model with 4G RAM and a 120GB SSD now. Much better price range.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

Thats a nice set up. That cable was just for an example. Radio Shack has one without the adaptor. It had that tip on one end and toslink on the other in a longer length for a few bucks more. Apple products do hold their value. Look in the refurb section of the apple store, you might find a good deal there. Plus you'll get the full warranty. As for the Bit One, I'm sure you could sell it on here, buy a Bit Ten D and pocket some cash. It's worth the extra steps. Full DA 24/96 baby!


----------



## db_Outlaw

Never understood why the bit10 was cheaper than the bit1. I though the bit1 had better tuning options.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Some random points......

Make sure the PC OS and media player settings don't mess with the sample rate of the media.

Look into an Audison SFC to do an ASRC for the bitone, as well as maintain sync. I imagine it does maintain sync to eliminate pops when pausing or track forwarding.

Personally I would go with a purpose built mini ITX PC that has room for a PCI soundcard. Then get an Emu 0404 PCI and run its digital output into the bit one. That card has its own high quality DSP which I've found to be compatible with front ends. IOW it will give you a high quality digital volume control from the volume buttons on front ends like centrafuse. It also has a software mute and transition zero crossing digital implementation that will give you a noise, pop, tick free functionality. It also only $99 last I looked. Oh and building a purpose built CarPC will be way more affordable for the same outcome.


----------



## db_Outlaw

I looked at mp3car.com for pre-built carputers but saw little and they wanted to charge $400 to custom build one which is absurd. Know any places online where I can build one to spec and get it pre-assembled and tested?

Thanks for the Centrafuse tip. The reasons I wanted a mac mini was a) pre-built and b) better front end apps (e.g. frontrow). Centrafuse is $79 now btw.

Would I need the Audison SFC if I went with what you're suggesting. It seems I wouldn't with that sound card.

The more I research this crap, the more confused I get...


----------



## db_Outlaw

Here's a link to the difference between bit1 and bit10 (and bit10D).

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...omparisons/113281-bit-one-vs-bit-ten-d-2.html


----------



## t3sn4f2

db_Outlaw said:


> I looked at mp3car.com for pre-built carputers but saw little and they wanted to charge $400 to custom build one which is absurd. Know any places online where I can build one to spec and get it pre-assembled and tested?
> 
> Thanks for the Centrafuse tip. The reasons I wanted a mac mini was a) pre-built and b) better front end apps (e.g. frontrow). Centrafuse is $79 now btw.
> 
> Would I need the Audison SFC if I went with what you're suggesting. It seems I wouldn't with that sound card.
> 
> The more I research this crap, the more confused I get...


-Sorry I misworded on the PC type. You can get a prebuilt bare bones type that will get you half way there for less than $400. After that you need to provide the softwares and maybe some higher grade components like a more sophisticated intelligent power supply.

-The SFC seems like it will provide a semi noise free digital interface since I doubt it can also correct for rapid digital volume change noise that is known as zipper noise. It probably just maintains a sync between the two devices so that when you play/pause there aren't any sync lost pops/ticks. To have a noise free volume control you need it to be corrected for on the source side or have the source control the DSP. Like a front end control the soundcard DSP would and like a PC can't do to a car audio processor.


----------



## db_Outlaw

*Presently*
Been Googling "carputer barebones" and get a few hits but either the prices blow past $600 or they don't offer SSDs. I want at least a dual core Intel chip, 4GB RAM and at least a 64GB (preferably more) SSD. Probably run Win7 Home.

Does anyone have any reputable links to buy barebones carputers online? I can probably hit up Newegg or TigerDirect if I wanted to build it myself but I'd rather not.

Currently, I have a $550 offer on a 2009 mac mini dual core, 2GHz, 4GB RAM, 120GB SSD so that's a ballpark of what I'd like to spend (but that soundcard is $200 by itself).

*The "Dream"*
My plan is to do a usb slot-loaded blu ray drive and mount that on top of my dash stack. Follow it up with a 7" touchscreen and then an aftermarket HVAC controller which is a 4:3 touchscreen (would be awesome if I could pipe that display to my 7"). Centrafuse looked good as the main media app and if that allowed me to not use the bit1 controller, that's all the better. I also would like to provide an access point for a USB port in my dash so I can connect an external (USB) HDD to upload more music. That's just a USB extender and some fab work.

Like to start this project in September so I'm looking to get the parts ordered.


----------



## db_Outlaw

OK I did some window shopping at newegg and came up with an itx carputer for ~$800.

Intel DH67CF
Intel i3-2100T
4GB RAM
128GB SSD
E-MU 0404
Windows7 Home
Silverstone Tek SG06B
Opinions?


----------



## db_Outlaw

Think I am going to bow out and go with an Alpine IVA-W505 with optical output cable. *Much *cheaper solution.


----------



## t3sn4f2

db_Outlaw said:


> Think I am going to bow out and go with an Alpine IVA-W505 with optical output cable. *Much *cheaper solution.


just a heads up, digi out is only on the cd source and its fixed output. volume control does affect that output.


----------



## db_Outlaw

Grrr. Well at least I didn't buy the HU yet. Looked too good to be true. USB, navigation and HD radio. I guess the 910 is in the same boat?

Any optical out HUs out there that have a USB input so I can play audio files? I don't need processing at the HU due to the bit1. Search showed two denons (dct-100 and dec-1) but they are rare and damn expensive. Could have sworn the p99 had it but alas it doesn't.


----------



## t3sn4f2

db_Outlaw said:


> Grrr. Well at least I didn't buy the HU yet. Looked too good to be true. USB, navigation and HD radio. I guess the 910 is in the same boat?
> 
> Any optical out HUs out there that have a USB input so I can play audio files? I don't need processing at the HU due to the bit1. Search showed two denons (dt-100 and dt-1) but they are rare and damn expensive. Could have sworn the p99 had it but alas it doesn't.


Yes the ina-w910 is in the same boat. 

Look into pioneer dvd dd head units, I know at least one model that had usb out of its coax output.

Pioneer AVH-P4100DVD


----------



## t3sn4f2

If you want to make your life easier and have mo monies in your pocket then.......

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-truth-myths-industry-dogma/93757-digital-coax-d-a_a-d_d-amplifiers.html

If you say to yourself after reading the thread......"Can't be. I know what I've heard, and I trust what others have said", then.....

Here's why

NwAvGuy: What We Hear

This might not always be the case depending on which components, but now a days it really is the majority of the reason. Unless you get into flea market gear.


----------



## FLYING BONES

t3sn4f2 said:


> If you want to make your life easier and have mo monies in your pocket then.......
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-truth-myths-industry-dogma/93757-digital-coax-d-a_a-d_d-amplifiers.html
> 
> If you say to yourself after reading the thread......"Can't be. I know what I've heard, and I trust what others have said", then.....
> 
> Here's why
> 
> NwAvGuy: What We Hear
> 
> This might not always be the case depending on which components, but now a days it really is the majority of the reason. Unless you get into flea market gear.


Cliff notes? LOL.


----------

